# For the @ Home Tanner Post



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

The @ Home Tanner post was locked so here is a site that might help those who want to tan at home.

This site offers a complete line of supplies for trappers, houndsmen and predator callers. Whether you spend time trapping, running hounds, calling in wily predators, or a little or lot of all three, they have the supplies you need. 

http://www.fntpost.com/

This is not a ad its just a little help for the @ home tanner post guy.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.predatort...g-fur-handling/


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've had more problems with FNT than I care to admit. I still order some things from them because sometimes they are the only option but I would not recommend them to my worst enemy. Customer service is not high on their priority list and they have quite a few idiots working for them.....

I just bought about $200 worth of trapping equipment online and none of it was thru FNT. I saved quite a bit by shopping around and didn't have to deal with their owners who think us trappers and predator hunters are idiots. That's how i've always been treated anyway.


----------

